# 

## lessio

Zaczynam budowe za dwa tygodnie w okolicach Zielonej Góry i wciąż mam dylemat jak posadzić fumdamenty w glinie!  :Roll:  
Glina jest na trzy metry najmniej, a okolicy niebardzo jest gdzie dać upust wodzie.
i są dwie teorie:
1. wykopać i posadowic zbiornik na 1000 litrów, drenaż wokół fundamentów przysypany żwirem- SPORE KOSZTY
2.wykop na szerokość fundamentów, 50 cm zagęszczonej podsypki i fundament lany w folie bez szalunków NISKIE KOSZTY
tylko co z tą wodą?
mam róznych fachowych doradców i nie bardzo wiem co robic zeby za parenascie lat nie zalowac

leon

----------

sorki
lalogowalem sie
...moj pierwszy raz
licze na pomoc
lessio

----------


## lessio

teraz juz napewno
CO MAM ZROBIC Z TA GLINA

----------


## deha

Drenaż bez odpływu chyba nie bardzo ma sens, ponieważ po napełnieniu zbiornika napełni się drenaż i woda i tak będzie stała wokół budynku. Może w okolicy jest kanalizacja deszczowa do której pompą można odprowadzić modę?

----------


## lessio

no a woda nie podmyje fundamentów bez drenażu?,
studnie niby mozna opróżnic / np do podlewania/
jak nie ma kanalizy deszczowej to cos z wodą trzeba zrobic?
tylko co?
czy tylko ja mam problemy z gliną?

----------


## Alien

Mam podobny problem. Planuje lać fundament z betonu wodoszczelnego do wykopu wyłozonego folią. Jednak mimo wszystko planuje rónież drenaż z odpływem do studzienki deszczowej.

----------


## lessio

hey Alien
to masz dwa razy kopanie, najpierw pod fundamenty pozniej pod drenaż
nie lepiej juz odrazu dac szalunek i dren...
a co jak zapelni sie studnia 
....
jeden kierownik doradzal mi bez drenazu ale z opaską z plytek wokół ścian odalającą wode od budynku
sam nie wiem 
a wykopy juz za dwa tygodnie
lessio

----------

Jan mam podobny teren. Też glina. Mój insp. mówi żeby nie robić drenażu, bo sprowadzę sobie wodę w okolice fundamentu. Posłuchałem Go, choć nie jestem zupełnie spokojny.

----------


## thalex

Coś takiego mam już za sobą a sprawa nie jest trudna;
1. Woda deszczowa musi być odprowadzona możliwie jak najdalej budynku.
2. Drenaż musi być (insektor z porzedniego postu po prostu mnie osłupił)
Dom (budowa) podpiwniczony po pierwszej zimie i zimą woda przeciskała się poprzez nawet ścianę fundamentową, odkopałem zrobiłem drenaż tak jak powinien być na ścianę fund. dałem styropian dla ocieplenia i fundalinę w moim przypadku zaletą jest że wokół domu jest nasyp "górka" szerokości ok 1,4m. Wodę z rynien odprowadziłem ok 3m poza obrys domu i od tego czasu mam naprawdę sucho.
Co do drenażu to zbiornik lub "sączek" trzeba zrobić ale tam się będzie zbierać woda sporadycznie.
To że jest glina to nic nie przeszkadza przecież woda nie przepływa przez glinę więc to należy wykożystać. Ja nie stosowałbym lepików lepszym jest moim zdaniem stosowanie odległości czyli w moim przypadku był styropian i fundalina.

----------

Lessio jak chcesz kopać za dwa tygodnie. Jestem pewny, że będziesz miał pełno wody w wykopie... Przecież sa roztopy. Jak zalejesz fundament?

----------


## Wieczór

drena z to podstawa, sczegolnie na zboczach. Moj sasiad nie ma drenazu i na wiosne normalnie ma rzeke przez dom... Drenujcie lepiej, a wode odprowadz gdzie s na łaki i tyle...

----------

Jak masz dużą działkę to wykop sobie mały staw w najniższym punkcie terenu i tam odprowadz wodę z rynien. Staw pochłonie wszystką wode gruntową i obejdze się bez drenażu. Wiele moich znajomych tak zrobiło i jest ok.

----------


## lessio

staw w glinie to chyba nie to,
nie odprowadzi wody spod fundamentow
a odprowadzic nie ma gdzie /takie spadki/  chyba ze na sasiada
nie bylby zadowolony
 :sad:

----------

Lesso ! ale pomyśl skąd ta woda miałaby się wziąć pod fundamentami skoro ją wcześniej odprowadzisz chyba, że ze żródła   :ohmy:  .
Trochę zimnej krwi jak nie wpuścisz wody pod fundament to jej tam nie będzie.

----------


## lessio

gosciu
woda w stawie napewno bedzie miala  wyzej lustro wody niz spod fundamentów przy ktorych ma byc drenaz

----------

Tak ale tylko w tedy jeżeli jest wysoki poziom wód gruntowych, czy kopałeś dołek na działce dla sprawdzenia poziomu wód gruntowych?

----------


## deha

> Tak ale tylko w tedy jeżeli jest wysoki poziom wód gruntowych, czy kopałeś dołek na działce dla sprawdzenia poziomu wód gruntowych?


Właśnie, jeśli masz robić fundamenty to lepiej zrób doświadczenie z dołkiem będziesz wiedział jaki masz poziom wód deszczowych. Mój sąsiad zrobił wykop a po dwóch dniach miał darmowy basen musiał przerwać prace, wykopy się podmyły i sciany boczne poobsuwały.W tym wykopanym dołku poobserwój poziom wód zanużając drewnianą listewkę i pozapisuj poziomy i dopiero wtedy podejmij decyzję o wykopach. 
Na poczatku musiałem wodę przepompowywać pompą na odległość 100mb zwykłą plastipową rurą fi 32(wodną)ułożoną przez działkę sąsiada, teraz ta rura jest zakopana w ziemi przez działkę sąsiada(brata)do studni deszczowej. Taka pompa z pływakiem za ok 500PLN w zupełności sobie z tym poradzi. Nie widząc twojej sytuacji(ukształtowania terenu i wielkości dzaiłki) trudno jest doradzać, ale sam zastanów się może gdzieś możesz odprowadzić tą wodę. A woda prawidłowo wykonanym drenażem zostanie usunięta spod fundamentów i nie będzie im zagrażała.

----------


## lessio

zrobilem  pare odwiertow na dzialce / mam wejscia/ i woda jest dopiero na 2,5 m, ale obawiam sie wod opadowych podmywających fundament

----------

Lesso thalex powyżej to ja i o dołki pytałem też ja jezeli wodę masz na takiej głębokości to śmiało możesz działać . Drenaż zrób i odprowadź wodę deszczową, jeżeli jest wokół domu lekko pochylony nasyp też jest to kożystne u mnie woda przeciskała się przez ściany bo spływała po glinie do fundamentu teraz płynie w drugą stronę. w piwnicach pod całym domem mam sucho.
Najważniejszy jest poziom wód gruntowych. Pewnie że chwilowa ulewa może coś przepełnić ale to trwa tylko chwilowo.

----------


## deha

> zrobilem  pare odwiertow na dzialce / mam wejscia/ i woda jest dopiero na 2,5 m, ale obawiam sie wod opadowych podmywających fundament


Prawidłowy dreanaż odprowadzi też wodę opadową.

----------


## lessio

nie mam piwnic
bez drenazu zejdzie mi pare dni
z drenazem pare tygodni /i koszt 3x/
po co przeplacac, 
patrz murator 03.2004 str 21 /zbuduj solidne podstawy/
no chyba ktos niby madry to pisze??

----------

Jeszcze bym dopowiedział, że przy zasypywaniu przy samej ścianie lepiej jest dać ziemię bardziej piaszczystą niż glinę tak na szerokości ok.0.5m wtedy  woda szybciej spływa do drenażu.

----------

Pól wywrotki żwiru + rura + kopanie na dobry sztych na szerokość łopaty taki mam drenaż tj. 300 może 400zł moim zdaniem warto.

----------


## lessio

gdyby byl sam drenaz to spoko
ale nie mam gdzie odprowadzic z niego wody
na sasiada nie wypada
a woda gruntowa na 2,5 m
drenaz na pozionie fundamentow czyli -1,2 m
zostaje mi 1,3 m studni 
nawet fi 2000 to jest 4 m. szesc. studnia 
i pezlewa sie po pierszej ulewie
lessio

----------


## domara

lessio
Jeśli dobrze zrozumiałem twoja sytuacja wygląda następująco:
- poziom wody gruntowej -3 m.p.p.t
- brak piwnic, czyli fundament -1,2 m.p.p.t
- zaleganie gliny około -3 mp.p.t.

Do obsypki fundamentów użyj gruntu rodzimego (czyli w tym przypadku gliny) Jako grunt zwięzły glina nie przepuszcza wody, czyli nie musisz się obawiać infiltracji wody opadowej w pobliże fundamentów. Trzeba tylko pamiętać o dokładnym zagęszczeniu obsypki. Dodatkowo proponuję wykonanie odprowadzenia wody opadowej przez odpowiednie wyprofilowanie terenu tak, aby woda samoistnie spływała z dala od domu. 
Po wykonaniu dachu wykonaj odprowadzenie wody z rynien np rurami kanalizacyjnymi dn 110 mm. 
Zakończeniem takiego odprowadzenia mogą być podziurawione beczki 200 l (w twoim przypadku jest tylko taki problem, że trzeba by je zakopać w warstwie wodoprzepuszczalnej), lub drenaż rozsączający rozprowadzający wodę po działce - w twoim przypadku chyba gorsze rozwiązanie bo w przypadku długotrwałych opadów ziemia nie przyjmie takiej ilości wody. Sprawdź też czy w pobliżu nie przebiega kanalizacja ogólnospławna - możesz wtedy podłączyć do niej odprowadzenie deszczówki.

----------


## Greku

Od kiedy to deszczówkę odprowadza się do studzienki kanalizacyjnej, a co później z odbiorem domu. przecież to nielegalne. No chyba że złamiemy prawo budowlane.











pozdrowionka.

----------


## domara

Greku
Kanalizację można podzielić na trzy rodzaje:
1. Bytowo-gospodarcza
2. Deszczowa
3. Ogólnospławna
Ogólnospławna to taka, w której prowadzone są ścieki zarówno gospodarcze jak i deszczowe (w jednym kanale). Są oczywiście jeszcze inne podziały, ale z punktu widzenia tego tematu mało istotne.
Do kanalizacji deszczowej i ogólnospławnej można się podłączyć po uzyskaniu odpowiedniej zgody użytkownika sieci. Potrzebny będzie tylko projekt przyłącza.

----------


## lessio

dzieki za rady domara!
moja wersja jest podobna, projektant proponuje mi jednak wymiane gruntu pod fawą fundamentową na 0,5 m, czy aby to nie bedzie blad
...
ale widze ze drenaz raczej sie nie sprawdzi, nie ma nawet kan ogolnosplawnej, a spadki nie w ta strone
a z woda z rynien jakos sobie poradze

.. a co z ławami bez szalunku, na folii?

----------


## GRom

U mnie wody gruntowe sa na 1,5m (w lipcu bo w maju to 1 m) i też glina.
Ni ebawiłem się w folie w wykopie. Ławy wykopane na 1,4m beton z gruchy, później izolacja pozioma 2Xpapa na lepiku, 3 warstwy bloczków betonowych, 2xpapa na lepiku, folia budowlana wywinięta do środka, w środku piach zagęszczony. Nie robilem na razie opaski wokół fundamentu, odprowadzam tylko deszczówkę, zobaczę co sie będzie działo jak uprządkuję teren, mam zamiar nawiźć jeszcze piach i ziemi, i zaorać razem z gliną.

----------


## tam

Witam,-
Może da się podnieść fundamenty (płytsze wykopy, potem obsypać tak, aby miały te 120-150 cm). U siebie - mieszkam 3 lata, najplytsza część wykopów miała 40 cm, fundamenty lane w gruncie bez foli, z izolacji dałem tylko solidną  poziomą. 
IMHO jeżeli nie buduje się piwnicy to liczy się tylko zabezpieczenie przed dostawaniem się wody do ścian i przed wystąpieniem mostka termicznego na styku ściana - fundament. 
Nie uwierzę, że przy wszelkich stosowanych obecnie zabezpieczeniach beton w fundamencie jest suchy jak pieprz. A skoro wilgoć  fundamentom nie przeszkadza to... W opisanym przypadku woda jest na 3 metrach czyli znacznie poniżej ławy - podwyższając posadowienie domu można ten dystans jeszcze zwiększyć.
Pozdrawiam, tam

----------


## Honorata

Ja mam tak jak *tam* i kierownik mówi, ż ebedzie ok!
Tam czy odprowadzasz jakoś wodę opadowa z rynien? Czy wogóle coś z tym trzeba zrobiz, czy wystarczy ze w miejscu wylotu rynny będzie np. żwir?

----------

ja proponuje zakup, nowej działki, a w ogóle jak to sie stało ze kupiłeś taki badeziew?
pamiętaj stary, chytry dwa razy traci

----------


## Honorata

anonimusie na drzewo z takimi radami   :Evil:  albo na...czaty onetu, akurat odpowiedni poziom  :Mad:

----------


## Pagin

Witam,
Czytam informacje Lessia i zastanawiam sie. Bo tak, woda gruntowa jest na 2,5m, tzn jak wykopiemy studnie np na 3m i bedziemy w nia wlewac wode to poziom wod gruntowych nie powinien sie podniesc lub podniesc minimalnie (zakladajac ze wody gruntowe sa na glebokosci 2,5 nie tylko na dzialce lessia) jako ze cisnienie slupa wody spowoduje spowoduje rozplyniecie jej nadmiaru w gruncie. Jezeli tak, to po prostu zrobic drenaz wokol fundamentow (na glebokosci 1,0-1,2m) czyli wyzej niz pozoiom wod gruntowych, odprowadzic wode z drenazu do wykopanej studni chlonnej (studnie zrobilbym glebsza, przyda woda sie do ogrodu, mycia), do tej samej studni odprowadzic osobnymi kanalami wode z rynien lub wode z rynien odprowadzic dalej od domu. Lokalne warunki gruntowe powinien dokladniej znac kierownik budowy. Lub tez popytaj tubylcow
Pozdrowienia

----------


## lessio

DZIEKI WSZYSTKIEM ZA RADY 
po konsulatcjach z doswiadczonym kierownikiem budowy, projektantem i wyspecjalizowanym geoleogiem
oraz dzieki radą niektorych forumowiczów
odstepuje od drenazu
leje ławy żelbet  bezposrednio w ziemi, bez szalunków w folii budowlanej
robie szczelną opaske z plytek wokol budynku oddalającą zagrozenie
a pod rynny wykopie studnie chlonną
....
czekam na dogoną pogode i mam zamiar zalatwic fundamenty w tydzien
lessio

----------


## tam

Witam,-
IMO - decyzja b.dobra  :smile: 
Dla Honoratki: ponieważ warstwa wodonośna (glina) u mnie jest na głębokości ok 3m, a powyżej jest piasek i działka jest na niewielkim pochyleniu, problemem jest raczej zatrzymanie wody na działce. Osiągnąłem to poziomując teren i tworząc tarasy. Tylko jedna rynna (z 5) ma odpływ na drogę ze względu na możliwość zalewania pola sączkowego przydomowej oczyszczalni ścieków. A "wyciągnięcie" domu do góry oddaliło możliwość podmakania ścian nawet przy największych ulewach (np. sierpień 1997  mieszkam w Świętokrzyskim).
Pozdrawiam, tam

----------


## G2

A dom bez piwnicy tylko i na glinie. Czy trzeba drenaz wokol bo moj inspector mowi ze nei trzeba bo glina i na gorce stoi. Nie wim czy zaczynac teraz czy poczekac do wiosny?

----------


## tomek1950

Poczekaj

----------


## trobe

U mnie do głębokości 4,5m tylko iły i glina. W projekcie zalecono drenaż + dodatkowo odprowadzenie wody z rynien do szczelnego zbiornika. Brak kanalizacji deszczowej lub ogólnospławnej, rowu, naturalnego zbiornika wody w rozsądnej odległości a na dodatek nie można zrobić studni chłonnej (te przeklęte iły). Obok mnie działki innych właścicieli, więc też nie mogę ich zalewać. Od czasu do czasu gdzieś tę wodę trzeba wypompować i tu jest problem. Gdzie? Jaki duży powinien być zbiornik (360m2 dachu), żeby pomieścić wodę w okresie największych opadów? Poza tym co zrobić, żeby woda z drenażu, zawierająca piach, nie powodowała awarii pompy? Czy możliwe jest skuteczne filtrowanie?
Może ktoś z Was podpowie coś mądrego, bo przedstawiciel firmy Pipelife na razie tylko drapie się po głowie.

----------


## Tomik_B

> U mnie do głębokości 4,5m tylko iły i glina. W projekcie zalecono drenaż + dodatkowo odprowadzenie wody z rynien do szczelnego zbiornika. Brak kanalizacji deszczowej lub ogólnospławnej, rowu, naturalnego zbiornika wody w rozsądnej odległości a na dodatek nie można zrobić studni chłonnej (te przeklęte iły). Obok mnie działki innych właścicieli, więc też nie mogę ich zalewać. Od czasu do czasu gdzieś tę wodę trzeba wypompować i tu jest problem. Gdzie? Jaki duży powinien być zbiornik (360m2 dachu), żeby pomieścić wodę w okresie największych opadów? Poza tym co zrobić, żeby woda z drenażu, zawierająca piach, nie powodowała awarii pompy? Czy możliwe jest skuteczne filtrowanie?
> Może ktoś z Was podpowie coś mądrego, bo przedstawiciel firmy Pipelife na razie tylko drapie się po głowie.


Drenaż i odprowadzenie z rynien do jednego zbiornika? To, nie najlepszy pomysł. Przy dużych opadach lub przy awarii pompy istnieje możliwość cofania się wody ze zbiornika do drenażu. Jaki grunt jest na głębokości większej niż 4.5 m?

----------


## trobe

Niestety, nie zrobiono głębszych odwiertów. Powiedziano mi, że to już nie ma sensu, bo iły mogą się ciągnąć na kilkadziesiąt metrów oraz, że kopanie takiej głębokiej studni chłonnej (5m lub więcej) też nie jest dobrym rozwiązaniem. I co teraz?  :sad:

----------


## Tomik_B

> Niestety, nie zrobiono głębszych odwiertów. Powiedziano mi, że to już nie ma sensu, bo iły mogą się ciągnąć na kilkadziesiąt metrów oraz, że kopanie takiej głębokiej studni chłonnej (5m lub więcej) też nie jest dobrym rozwiązaniem. I co teraz?


Powinieneś dobrze rozpoznać teren. Jaka jest duża działka? Czy, odwierty były robione na całej działce? Może warto spróbować zrobić jeden odwiert głębiej. 
Co znaczy, że robienie studni chłonnej na głębokość 5 m nie jest dobrym rozwiązaniem? 
Moja Żonka (budowlaniec   :smile:  ) orientowała się jak obliczyć pojemność studni chłonnej. Od fachowców usłyszała, że należy przyjąć 27l/m2 dachu przez 15 min. (porządna ulewa). W przypadku Twojego dachu daje to blisko 10 m3. Studnię chłonną o takiej pojemności można zrobić z kręgów o średnicy 1.6 m i wysokości 0.5 m (10 szt.). Tak, więc, po uwzględnieniu spadków rur odprowadzających wodę z rynien okaże się, że głębokość 5 m przekroczysz bez problemu. 
Nasz dach ma 280 m2. Jesteśmy w o tyle lepszej sytuacji, że połowa działki za domem jest na piasku. Deszczówkę odprowadzamy do stalowego zbiornika o pojemności około 11 m3, a z niego przelewem do studni chłonnej zrobionej z pięciu kręgów o średnicy 1.6 m.
Drenaż ma oczywiście osobną studnię chłonną.

----------


## trobe

Odwierty robiliśmy w pięciu różnych miejscach. Planuję jeszcze jeden w pobliżu działki sąsiadki, u której warunki są rewelacyjne. Niestety, wszyscy geolodzy mówią, że  mimo bliskości naszych działek na tym terenie możemy mieć zupełnie różne warunki gruntowe (życie to potwierdziło). Pytanie tylko, do jakiej głębokości wiercić, gdyby na każdym metrze było tak samo beznadziejnie?

----------


## Tomik_B

> ... Niestety, wszyscy geolodzy mówią, że  mimo bliskości naszych działek na tym terenie możemy mieć zupełnie różne warunki gruntowe (życie to potwierdziło). Pytanie tylko, do jakiej głębokości wiercić, gdyby na każdym metrze było tak samo beznadziejnie?


Geolodzy mogą mieć rację. Ale skoro u sąsiadki warunki są rewelacyjne, to jest jakaś szansa.
Na naszej działce wykop pod ten stalowy zbiornik miał głębokość około 4 m (sama glina). W odległości 5 m od niego po pierwszym zagłębieniu łyżki pod warstwą humusu sam piach. Ostatecznie studnia chłonna wykonana została w odległości około 2 m od krawędzi wykopu pod zbiornik. W tym miejscu piasek pojawił się na głębokości 3 m.

----------


## trobe

Dzięki za psychiczne wsparcie. Czekam na ostatni odwiert.

----------


## trobe

No i kicha, dwa kolejne odwierty - ta sama bajka.  :Evil:

----------


## Tomik_B

> No i kicha, dwa kolejne odwierty - ta sama bajka.


Mam sąsiada, który też nie ma gdzie zrobić studni chłonnej.
Wkopał stalowy zbiornik 8 albo 10 m3. Zbiera tam deszczówkę.
Wykorzystuje ją do podlewania. Gdy nie musi podlewać, to przepompowuje na sąsiednią działkę, na której nic na razie się nie dzieje.

Skoro sąsiadka ma tak rewelacyjne warunki, to może potrzebny jest dokładniejszy wywiad? Chyba, że jej się tylko tak wydaje.

----------


## trobe

Sąsiadka też robiła badania dokładnie w tym samym czasie (ci sami ludzie, poza tym obie byłyśmy przy tym). Jednak nie mogę  zasugerować  chęci wykorzystania jej ziemi na lokalizację mojej studni chłonnej.  :sad:   Trudno, pozostaje tylko zbiornik.

----------


## brachol

z wypowiedzi wynika ze jak jest gilna i lustro wod podziemnych nizej niz lawa fundamentowa to nei trzeba robic dernazu. Ja mam gline i dodatkowo przez dzialke przechodza mi dreny melioracyjne przez co poziom wod jest niski tak wiec wychodzi na to ze nie musze robic opaski?

----------


## Geno

> z wypowiedzi wynika ze jak jest gilna i lustro wod podziemnych nizej niz lawa fundamentowa to nei trzeba robic dernazu. Ja mam gline i dodatkowo przez dzialke przechodza mi dreny melioracyjne przez co poziom wod jest niski tak wiec wychodzi na to ze nie musze robic opaski?


Nie chodfzi tylko o wody podziemne ale o opadowe - woda np. podeszczowa czy po odwilży nie będzie chłonięta przez grunt tylko zostanie na powierzchnii   :Wink2:

----------


## brachol

> Nie chodfzi tylko o wody podziemne ale o opadowe - woda np. podeszczowa czy po odwilży nie będzie chłonięta przez grunt tylko zostanie na powierzchnii


a kwestii wod opadowych i po odwilzy nie zalatwi dren melioracyjny? jak do tej pory nie zauwazylem zeby sie woda zbierala na wiosne a mam ta dzialke od 1998 roku

----------


## Heath

Podnoszę wątek, bo wiosenne wykopki tuż, tuż i temat pewnie ożyje na nowo. 
Przeczytałem mnóstwo artykułów i postów, ale dalej chcę zapytać tych którzy mieli takie same problemy w latach wcześniejszych. Działkę mam gliniastą, z lekkim spadkiem w stronę rowu który jest w granicy. Nie badałem gruntu, a kiedy kupowałem działkę na jesień, okolica była sucha jak pieprz, ale znajomi kilkaset metrów dalej mówią że na wiosnę okolica tonie w błocie i są problemy z podchodzącą wodą. Przy adaptacji wspomniałem o tym projektantowi i sam zaproponowałem podniesienie domu o dwa bloczki (ok 45 cm), ale to w związku  ze spadkiem względem drogi. Projektant powiedział że powinno to rozwiązać problem ewentualnej wysokiej wody gruntowej, zwłaszcza że dom jest bez piwnicy. Ja sie jednak obawiam, czy przy normalnym fundamencie (chudziak, ławy zbrojone + ściana fundam. z bloczków betonowych), standartowej izolacji (dysperbit + styro+ folia kubełkowa) to wystarczy. Czy jeżeli odprowadzałbym do rowu wodę z powierzchni działki, to nie powinno być problemu??? 
Jak wy to widzicie?

----------


## piejar

Mam ten sam problem.
Póki co wykopałem studzienkę w najniższym punkcie działki i tam odprowadzam wodę czasami wypompowując. Fakty są takie, że dopóki nie zadaszysz domu i nie odprowadzisz wody z dachu nieco dalej od ścian to drenaż będzie zbierał ci wodę która z nieba wlewa sie na stropy itd. zalewając przy tym całą budowlę. To w sumie nic strasznego tylko trzeba wypompowywać żeby dało się pracować. Mój sposób (spróbuję jak się ociepli) jest następujący: spróbuję ręcznymi metodami przewiercić się przez glinę do warstwy przepuszczalnej. Znajomi tak zrobili (wiercili kanał w garażu) i woda odpływa. Będę miał pożyczony sprzęt do wiercenia i zobaczymy jak pójdzie.
Jeżeli chodzi o materiał do obsypki to moim zdaniem należy budynek obsypać gliną. Obsypanie kamyczkami lub piaskiem będzie do drenażu sprowadzać dodatkową, niepotrzebną wodę. Ta woda może sobie popłynąć "od" budynku przez np odpowiednie ukształtowanie terenu. Rura drenażowa powinna oczywiście być obsypana materiałem przepuszczającym wodę.

----------


## piejar

> Czy jeżeli odprowadzałbym do rowu wodę z powierzchni działki, to nie powinno być problemu??? 
> Jak wy to widzicie?


Postaraj się złapać powyżej budynku i odprowadzić poza działkę maksymalnie dużo wody. Jeżeli masz wystarczający spadek na działce to wyprowadź odpływ z drenażu w punkcie znajdującym sie poniżej niego. Woda po prostu wypłynie grawitacyjnie z drenażu i cześć. Jeżeli teren wokół budynku jest urządzony z głową to ilość wody z drenażu nie powinna być duża.

----------


## Heath

Tylko o jakim drenażu rozmawiamy? Ja chciałbym zrobic tylko  studzienki (kratki) na poziomie gruntu z odprowadzeniem wody z powierzchni ziemii i spod rynien do rowu. Gorzej, jak to nie wystarczy i okaże sie podczas kopania że sa wody podskórne.  :Confused:  
Chyba dałem ciała że nie zleciłem jak było sucho badań geotechnicznych. Mam nadzieję że ewentualna konieczność wykonania drenażu wokół fundamentów nie spowoduje wstrzymania robót (ponoć trzeba mieć projekt).

----------


## piejar

Nie słyszałem żeby do drenażu trzeba było mieć projekt   :smile:  
Myślę, że te badania geotechniczne wyjdą Cię kilka razy tyle co koszt drenażu. Jeżeli się boisz to po prostu zrób drenaż, odprowadź z niego wodę i zapomnij o temacie. W czasie budowy będziesz miał jeszcze duuuużo poważniejszych problemów.

----------


## Last Rico

Nie ma gruntu jednorodnego (oprócz plaż  :wink:  ) zwykle gliny też mają przerosty ilaste,
czasem pojawiają się łachy piasków w płaszczyźnie poziomej,  mniej lub bardziej 
zanieczyszczonych gliną. 
Zmierzam do tego,  że zasypanie zewnętrznych okolic fundamentów gruntem rodzimym 
nie gwarantuje,  że woda nie będzie przez tą warstwę przechodzić.
Woda z opadów może wchodzić w grunt 100 m dalej  :smile:  i przez powstałą 10000 lat temu
sieć najmniejszego oporu,  przedostawać się w okolice naszej działki, lub ją tylko przepływać.
Dla analogii użyję tu przykładu dachu. To,  że kapie nam w okolicach masztu antenowego
wcale nie oznacza... że woda tamtędy akurat wchodzi !

Wracając do wykopów. Trzeba robić drenowanie aby ściągać wodę opadową,
ale i tą wypływającą z PRZECIĘTEGO wykopami uwodnionego w końcu gruntu.
Aby to ułatwić,  trzeba rów po zdrenowaniu zasypać brudnym piaskiem (cena )
o nazwie handlowej "podsypka", a nie gliną. Glina źle oddaje wodę i namoczona wiosną, 
trzyma ją potem miesiącami w pobliżu fundamentów domu.

----------


## mack

> DZIEKI WSZYSTKIEM ZA RADY 
> po konsulatcjach z doswiadczonym kierownikiem budowy, projektantem i wyspecjalizowanym geoleogiem
> oraz dzieki radą niektorych forumowiczów
> odstepuje od drenazu
> leje ławy żelbet  bezposrednio w ziemi, bez szalunków w folii budowlanej
> robie szczelną opaske z plytek wokol budynku oddalającą zagrozenie
> a pod rynny wykopie studnie chlonną
> ....
> czekam na dogoną pogode i mam zamiar zalatwic fundamenty w tydzien
> lessio


jak się sprawuje Twoje rozwiązanie. Sam się zastanawiam czy przy fundamentach zasypać żwirkiem w nadziei że woda tam zgromadzona jakoś wyparuje w upalne dni, czy robić opaskę z płyt betonowych z rynny odprowadzać dalej od domu?

----------


## Heath

> Nie słyszałem żeby do drenażu trzeba było mieć projekt


Tak czytałem kiedyś w muratorze. Tak samo że trzeba mieć pozwolenie na odprowadzenie wody poza działkę - ale tym się nie martwię.
Przejrzałem jeszcze raz projekt i znalazłem że oryginalnie zaprojektowane zostały fundamenty monolityczne, moje majstry chcą murować.   :Confused:   Z tego co czytałem na mokrych gruntach jednak lepsze są ściany wylewane. Jak obeschnie ziemia, lecę na działkę z łopatą i sprawdzę czy można wylać fundamenty w folię. Potem zwołam konsylium kierbud- majster - inwestor i opracujemy plan "B" gdyby przy kopaniu fundamentów okazało się że cos trzeba zmieniać (mam nadzieję że nie).

----------


## kkdarch

A ja mam chyba jeszcze większy problem .Robiłem odwierty ale była tylko glina a tu przy kopaniu na poziomie ław w jednym narożniku zaczęło siąpić z przerostu gliny piaskiem .Dom podpiwniczony a ławy trzeba było wylać pompując od czasu do czasu wodę.Teraz są już ściany piwnic a wewnątrz wylana wylewka  między ławami na podłodze.Niestety kopanie koparką w dwóch miejscach wykazało że poniżej 5,5 m jest dalej jednorodna glina i co z tym związane nie ma gdzie odprowadzić wody z ewentualnego drenażu.Przerost piachu sięga pod ławę w jednym narożniku od strony garażu który nie jest podpiwniczony.Gdzieś na tym forum czytałem że dobrze jest osypać fundament gliną i wtedy woda nie podejdzie ale to chyba błąd bo po zabezpieczeniu ściany od strony garażu warstwami mazideł i papą a następnie obsypaniu gliną i później  mieszanką piachu z gliną (1 m nad poziom ław).Po kilku dniach beton wylewki przy tej ścianie zrobił się wyraźnie wilgotniejszy .Przypuszczam że woda podsiąka pod ławą i nasącza beton od spodu.Następne trzy ściany są jeszcze nie obsypane więc nie zdecydowałem czy zasypać bez drenażu.Mój wykonawca twierdzi  że po zasypaniu wykopów woda nie będzie miała ujścia i nie będzie się przeciskać do fundamentów.Myślałem nawet o wykonaniu  odwiertu
do piachu ale tylko Bóg jeden wie ile tam jest gliny i czy trafi się na warstwę chłonną.Dodam jeszcze że bez wypompowywania co kilka dni wody z wykopu wokół ław poziom zatrzymuje się jakieś 7-8cm od górnego poziomu ław .Jutro porozmawiam z gościem od wiercenia, może on będzie miał jakiś pomysł.Boję się że przy wiosennych roztopach poziom wody się podniesie i choć dobrze zabezpieczyłem ściany woda będzie się wciskać od spodu.Znalazłem nawet taki środek co uszczelnia beton o nazwie Penetron M który to według opisu całkowicie uszczelnia beton i jest odporny na negatywne ciśnienie do 1,6MPa ale za to kosztuje około 18zł za kg.A może wystarczy połączenie izolacji poziomej w postaci papy termozgrzewalnej na podłodze ,styropian i płyta dociskowa?Działka jest prawie na górce więc nie spodziewałem się czegoś takiego.Na razie działki sąsiednie  są nie zabudowane więc mogę wodę  odprowadzić na nie  i dodam że teren jest zmeliorowany więc  mogę zrobić opaskę z drenażu ale na głębokości około 80cm bo i tak będę naprawiał dren melioracyjny który przebiegał akurat w miejscu gdzie stoi ściana ale co z wodą na poziomie ław?Może macie jakiś pomysł na rozwiązanie tego problemu.

----------


## Barbossa

ciężko to się czyta
rozumiem tak
chałupa podpiwniczona
ściany piwnic stoją
masz wylany chudziak
chudziak podciąga wodę, prawdopodobnie od spodu

masz poziomą izolację na styku ława ściana, z zapasem?

----------


## kkdarch

Jasne że mam izolację ale nic nie mogę zrobić bo stoją stęple do szalunków stropu nad piwnicą .Od strony ściany garażu gdzie wychodziła woda po zasypaniu gliną i ubiciu ława jest sucha.Może całkowite zasypanie rozwiąże problem ?

----------


## kkdarch

Witam
W końcu na jesieni wykonałem drenaż i  niestety przy wiosennych roztopach  woda wchodziła nieszczelnościami pomiędzy ławą i wylewką .uszczelniałem to Penatronem i faktycznie pomogło .Pozostał jednak problem z odprowadzeniem wody   ze studzienki która ma 4m głębokości a poziom posadzki jest na 180cm pp gruntu.Na razie pompuję wodę  na działkę sąsiada bo jeszcze nic nie robi  ale powstaje problem  jeśli : nie ma prądu  dłuższy czas lub jak dzisiaj  pompa dostała jakiejś upływności i wyrzuciła różnicówka  i poziom wody w studni podniósł się na tyle że woda poszła w drenaż  i oczywiście  wylewka która  ładnie wyschła przez ostatnie dni (tam gdzie nie była zabezpieczona Penatronem  jest znów wilgotna .Zastanawia mnie czy jeśli wywiercę otwór na większą głębokość powiedzmy 8-10 m  mogę natrafić na piach pod gliną  i będzie to służyło jako studnia chłonna?Dodam jeszcze że moja działka jest prawie na górce a  od strony południowej, 30 m dalej  teren  schodzi spadkiem   i  w odległości   jakichś 200m  kończy się glina  i zaczyna piach  który ciągnie się z aż do rzeczki czyli jakieś 0,5 km.Patrząc w przekroju pionowym różnica pomiędzy poziomem mojej działki  a miejscem gdzie pojawia się piach to jakieś 6,5-7 m(sprawdzałem na mapce wysokościowej).Niestety koparką udało się dokopać tylko do 5,5 m i czysta glina. W miejscu gdzie stoi dom jak pisałem wcześniej przerosty piachu  i to one u mnie powodują cały problem z podsiąkaniem bo z drenażu cały czas sączy się woda.
Przydałaby się wypowiedź jakiegoś geologa .Czy są jakieś mapy gdzie można sprawdzić jak mniej więcej wyglądają warstwy na danym terenie?

----------


## atija

Mam pytanie. 
Czy jest konieczne układanie geowłókniny pod i nad rurą drenarską jeśli jest ona w kokosowej otulinie? Chcemy  na żwir położyć w/w rurę , zasypać to grubym żwirem i na to grunt rodzimy czyli glina.  Oczywiście wszystkie pozostałe wymogi przy drenażu opaskowym będą zachowane.

----------


## pawciupag

Mnie kierownik budowy doradza rurę drenarską gołą (bez żadnych otulin) umieścić zgodnie ze sztuką w warstwie 10 cm obsypki żwirowej i to dopiero zawinąć w geowłókninę i wypełnić do końca żwirem zagęszczanym. Na górę nie dawać gruntu rodzimego (gliny) bo straci sens taki drenaż. 
Jeśli robić bez drenażu to tylko, zagęszczając grunt rodzimy do samej góry, zrobić opaskę szczelną np. betonową wokół budynku na szer. ok. 0,5 m a wody opadowe z rynien odprowadzić 2 m od ścian, najlepiej rurami kanalizacyjnymi do studni lub rowu melioracyjnego

----------


## Robinson74

Na jaką odległość od ław (w poziomie) daje się taki żwir?

----------


## arturo13

Witam. Wiem,  temat stary ale potrzebuję pomocy. Muszę zacząć budowę jak najszybciej. Wielu z was pisze o tym jak poradzić sobie z wodą w którymś tam etapie budowy, bo wyszły problemy. Zastanawiam się więc w jaki sposób wogóle wylaliście ławy itd. U mnie zaczeliśmy kopać pod lawy - wyszła woda. Decyzja o wykopaniu dołów kontrolnych boku działki. Okazuje się woda stoi na poziomie 50 cm pod poziomem terenu. Robić drenaż w tym momencie i dopiero kopać pod ławy? Czy jak inaczej Wy to robiliście

----------


## kerad85

Jak kopali u nas, to akurat była pora sucha i tak chyba najlepiej to zrobić. Z mokrą gliną mogą być kłopoty...

----------


## ag2a

Też mam dokładnie ten sam problem. Też mi się śpieszy a niestety problem z wodą

----------


## Robinson74

Lejecie ławy w glinę i to jeszcze w zimie? 
W życiu bym nie zamieszkał w takim domu.

----------


## arturo13

Robinsn to co proponujesz? Poczekać do lata czy grunt wymienić

----------


## Robinson74

Wczesną wiosną będziesz miał prawdopodobnie błoto na działce, więc wcześniej niż druga połowa kwietnia to ja bym nie zaczynał. 
Czy masz tak wysokie zwierciadło wody czy to woda opadowa w gruncie? Robiłeś badania geotechniczne gruntu? Jeśli nie, to zrób sobie przed rozpoczęciem budowy. 
Przed rozpoczęciem betonowania należy zrobić odpływ wody (ewentualnie pompa w ruch w razie potrzeby), a ławy należy wylewać w szalunkach. Ja nawet beton podkładowy pod fundamentem będę lał w szalunkach. Dodam, że ja będę miał piwnicę.

----------


## Frofo007

Jeśli jest glina to pod ławami zazwyczaj trzeba zrobić wymianę gruntu według tego co ustali biuro architektoniczne na podstawie badań gruntu (u mnie wymianie podlegało 60cm gruntu). Następnie ten grunt jest zagęszczany w sposób odpowiedni dla gliny - czyli zagęszczarka na grubszej warstwie wymienionego gruntu , ponieważ gliny się nie zagęszcza.

Podczas prac fundamentowych należy:

1. Przeprowadzać pracę gdy jest sucho na działce (u mnie było dopiero jakoś w maju), wymianę gruntu należy przeprowadzić w bezdeszczowy dzień. Podobno glina nie może zamoknąć gdy nie ma obciążenia od góry bo traci swoją nośność.
2. Do wykopu nie powinna wjeżdżać koparka (w przypadku płyty fundamentowej) ponieważ uplastyczni swoim ciężarem grunt - zrobi się z gliny takie jakby łóżko wodne.
3. W przypadku ław fundamentowych i glinie zazbroiłbym podłogę na gruncie ponieważ jeśli wszystko nie zostanie zrobione zgodnie ze sztuką to pod posadzką możemy mieć pustą przestrzeń gdy z czasem wszystko osiądzie.

Ps. nie jestem fachowcem tylko osobą budującą swój dom na glinie.

----------


## jacentyy

> Jeśli jest glina to pod ławami zazwyczaj trzeba zrobić wymianę gruntu według tego co ustali biuro architektoniczne na podstawie badań gruntu (u mnie wymianie podlegało 60cm gruntu). Następnie ten grunt jest zagęszczany w sposób odpowiedni dla gliny - czyli zagęszczarka na grubszej warstwie wymienionego gruntu , ponieważ gliny się nie zagęszcza.
> 
> Podczas prac fundamentowych należy:
> 
> 1. Przeprowadzać pracę gdy jest sucho na działce (u mnie było dopiero jakoś w maju), wymianę gruntu należy przeprowadzić w bezdeszczowy dzień. Podobno glina nie może zamoknąć gdy nie ma obciążenia od góry bo traci swoją nośność.
> 2. Do wykopu nie powinna wjeżdżać koparka (w przypadku płyty fundamentowej) ponieważ uplastyczni swoim ciężarem grunt - zrobi się z gliny takie jakby łóżko wodne.
> 3. W przypadku ław fundamentowych i glinie zazbroiłbym podłogę na gruncie ponieważ jeśli wszystko nie zostanie zrobione zgodnie ze sztuką to pod posadzką możemy mieć pustą przestrzeń gdy z czasem wszystko osiądzie.
> 
> Ps. nie jestem fachowcem tylko osobą budującą swój dom na glinie.


Trochę  mieszasz pojęcia - po pierwsze to co się nazywa zazwyczaj gliną niekoniecznie nia jest  grunty dzielą sie na gliny, pyly i ily , moga byc takze gliny pylaste .
Najgorsze z mozliwych sa pyly i one w wiekszosci odpowiadaja za tzw blotko na budowie. Druga sprawa jest stan gruntu tzn czy jest on twardoplastyczny plastyczny czy miekko plastyczny, np sa gliny zwiezle i gliny twardoplastyczne ktore jezeli sa czystymi glinami lub z dodatkiem frfakcji wiekszej czyli piasku to nie sa łatwe do rozmiekszenia dla wody, takie grunty to i jak naleje sie do nich woda to przed ulozeniem zbrojen ia i betonowaniem wystarczy wypompować wode.
Podobna sytuacja w przypadku np gliny pylastej albo pyłow konczy sie błotkiem. 
Tak wiec wszystko zalezy od konkretnego gruntu jaki jest na dzialce - woda krzywdy wszystkim "glinom" nie zrobi - wszystko zalezy jaka to jest "glina" i w jakim stanie. 
Ogólnie zalecam też jeżeli ktoś nawet już uklada beton do gruntu to na folię grubą ( w przypadku piasków moim zdaniem obowiazkowa) - zaletą folii jest to że beton wylany do folli ma bardzo gładką powierzchnie ktora jest dosyć szczelna dla wody.

----------


## arturo13

Panowie a jakby zrobić tak jak mówię. Mam zebrany humus i teraz wokół tego mniej więcej 150cm od miejsca ław zrobić drenaż? Nie obniży mi to poziomu wody? Odprowadzić wodę mam gdzie, raczej są to wody gruntowe

----------


## R1co

Witam Panie i Panowie,

Zaczynam tak oficjalnie z uwagi na pierwszą moją aktywność na forum ale wracajmy do tematu...

arturo13  takie rozwiązanie byłoby w stanie obniżyć trochę poziom wód gruntowych ale w przypadku odpowiedniego odprowadzenia wody do kanalizacji deszczowej  ale jaki jest rodzaj ziemi ? Drenaż ław fundamentowych raczej się wykonuje dopiero po wykonaniu ław. 

Poniżej opiszę w skrócie moją historię i może ktoś wyskoczy z jakąś ciekawą sugestią zanim rozpoczną się prace.

Ogólnie budowę na terenach gliniastych planowałem rozpocząć od sierpnia zeszłego roku gdzie poziom wód gruntowych jest na niskim poziomie i po zakończeniu wstępnych prac ( zebranie humusu, działania geodety ) zebrały się deszczowe dni, które wstrzymały pracę na dobre. Nie wykonywałem żadnych badań struktury gleby. Glina idealnie zatrzymywała całą opadową wodę w wykopie po zebraniu humusu, którą  na szczęście udało się odprowadzić wykorzystując ułożenie terenu. Glina wydaję się być twardoplastyczna ( sprzęt 10 t zbierał humus w trakcie opadów ) a że ma tendencje do zatrzymywania wody wykonałem drenaż ( rura drenarska owinięta geowłóknina i obsypana żwirem ) przed wykopem w celu powstrzymania wód spływających na strukturach gliny z górki na moją działkę. Wskazania od kierownika są takie aby na takiej strukturze gleby wykonać fundament w folii o szerokości 70 cm, jakie Wy fundamenty robicie w takich ziemiach ?  Dom jest bez piwnicy i  czy w tego typu ziemi drenaż ław  fundamentowych będzie spełniał swoje oczekiwania ? Struktura gleby została przerwana i może ciągnąć wody gruntowe ale czy drenaż poprzeczny, który już wykonałem nie powinien w większej części powstrzymać te wody ? Do obsypania drenażu ław fundamentowych mogę wykorzystać żwir, ziemię macierzystą bądź nawiezioną, myślałem też o wkopaniu palet i obsypaniu żwirem. W przypadku drenażu  ław fundamentowych na pewno stosowałbym rurę drenarską razem ze żwirem owiniętą w geowłókninę + ww. tzw. zasypka i to mogę wpiąć do wcześniej wykonanego drenażu a wszystko pójdzie do kanalizacji deszczowej.

----------


## arturo13

R1co u mnie teren gliniasty z domieszkami piasku. Badań gruntu nie robiłem, tak czy siak woda w dołach kontrolnych stoi od października pół metra ppt. Mamy podobny problem, ja wodę planuje odprowadzić do przydrożnego rowu.Po zwalczeniu wody ja widzę to tak. beton b10, na to folia, na folię b25 właśnie dość szeroko ( 70-80cm) wszystko w szalunkach i tyle

----------


## Crash

Jeśli ktoś ma ochotę przeczytać moje przemyślenia na temat piwnicy w glinianym terenie itp. to  zapraszam na sąsiedni wątek " woda w piwnicy " może uniknie moich błędów, no i może ja też się czegoś dowiem jeszcze, bo sprawa jest rozwojowa  :smile:

----------


## arturo13

I cóż, ławy zalane. Jak tu ktoś już wspomniał w miarę obeschło w drugiej połowie kwietnia. Czasu nie cofnę ale waszą opinię chętnie wysłucham. Wykop koparką na 130 cm, oczywiście glina na dnie w najgłębszym miejscu woda na 10cm, w trakcie prac pompowana z wykopu (wiem błąd). Po dwóch dniach poświęonych na szalunki, wykop z wodą zasypany piachem z cementem ubity. Zbrojenie wrzucone ustawione z otuliną i zalane b25 w8.

----------

